# Canning Jar Sale



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Lowes is half off their canning jars. The sale is good till 1.31.13 so we have a chance to grab some jars.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

can't get them in our area. Everything is "not available" in my area (checked a 100 mile radius)....hope some of the rest of you have better luck.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ours has been out for a while.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Last weekend I picked up six dozen pints and two dozen jelly jars but they did not have any quarts. Around this time last year Kmart did the same type sale but I have not seen it yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Our local Lowe's is also out of everything.It is odd since the sale lasts until 1/31/2013 .I just went to wal mart and price matched it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

dudeatlarge said:


> Our local Lowe's is also out of everything.It is odd since the sale lasts until 1/31/2013 .I just went to wal mart and price matched it.


?? How....do tell!! Online or in store??


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you have an ad with you when you went to Walmart? I would love to price match these.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

yes take the ad with


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Goodluck price matching. I've heard of others trying and wm saying no.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

How/where do I get an ad for Lowes? Can I just print the page from their site? I have never price matched at walmart before. Thanks.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine was sold out.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I did the price match. I printed out the canning prices from Lowe's. Went to Wal-Mart and picked up what I wanted. I told the checkout it was a price match BEFORE I started ringing out, made the transaction smoother. Had no problems at all. I'll be honest, I often "pick" my check out person when I do this. I find the young guys are easier to work with then the older ladies when price matching.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I also did print out the prices from my local Lowe's store. I also called Lowe's to verify the prices. Yes it does make a difference what cashier you get. According to wal mart you do not need the ad , but it doesn't hurt to go prepared. I have already priced matched this sale three times and will many more times before this sale ends.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

All my Lowes are out also, so I printed out the Lowe's online prices and took it to WM today. Before I loaded up a cart, I got the 'okey-dokey' from cust. svc. (a chain of 3 different people asking one another if it was ok) but it worked just fine. Walked out with 48 pints & 24 quarts plus 288 reg lids & 120 wide lids. Total bill $65.36. I was waiting for the cops to come running after me in the parking lot. hehe


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't have an ad so maybe I will print the online prices. They usually don't go by online prices, but I will give it a try. I really want to stock up on lids for next year.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Pam in KY said:


> All my Lowes are out also, so I printed out the Lowe's online prices and took it to WM today. Before I loaded up a cart, I got the 'okey-dokey' from cust. svc. (a chain of 3 different people asking one another if it was ok) but it worked just fine. Walked out with 48 pints & 24 quarts plus 288 reg lids & 120 wide lids. Total bill $65.36. I was waiting for the cops to come running after me in the parking lot. hehe


Thanks for sharing! Our local Lowes sold out within a few days of the sale...


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I just checked our local stores, all sold out here too. So I called the Lowes 800# and the customer service rep called around and she said that the local stores are not only all sold out, but they are also not planning on getting any more in until SPRING - in other words, until AFTER January 2013, which is when it says online that the sale runs thru :Bawling:

And per WalMart's price match policy, they don't honor internet pricing. So unless I can get my hands on a local weekly ad that shows these prices (and I checked Lowes.com, and the jars are NOT included in the weekly ad  ) my local WalMart will NOT price match for this :Bawling:

Any other suggestions/places that may price-match based upon the internet pricing from Lowes?


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was able to get 20 boxes of lids for .87 each but that was all the canning stuff left at lowes. Wanting to go attack the Walmart but don't know if they will let me price match. May call before I drive all the way there. We don't have one close.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

None in my area either , and Wally World was sold out too.. just lids.. 

I'd like to see the ad Lowe's has.. does it say while stocks last? Seems if they don't say that, then it's bait and switch, even though there's nothing to switch out..


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have a Meijer, they had their regular lids on clearance until 11/1 for 40% off, bringing them down to .97 (if you have a Meijer card on Saturday you can get 15% off) At least they were on clearance/markdown at the Lafayette IN store.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I called Walmart and they will not price match an online price. They said it had to be a weekly add.  bummer. I never have good luck finding cheap jars.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I would call Lowes again and remind them that running out and not getting more while running an ad with a specified date on it is false advertising and they can get in a lot of trouble. Also remind them that retracting the ad in print by saying it was a mistake after confirming they ran out and were not reordering is false advertising also....I hate when businesses do this and they do it often.


----------

